
Spent: Sex, Evolution, and Consumer Behavior - mattmcknight
http://www.marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2009/04/spent-sex-evolution-and-consumer-behavior.html
======
biohacker42
_It confuses us about the traits we are trying to display by harping on vague
terms at the wrong levels of description (wealth, status, taste)_

I think wealth is a non-fakable vitality display in the world we live in.
Sure, you can be physically and mentally as bad a mess as a badly inbred
Habsburger, but even if you inherited your wealth, that wealth is real power
and advantage you can share and pass on to your offspring.

------
mseebach
The article it self is bland ( _oh noes, consumerist capitalism and marketing
is evil_ ), but the comments make for a very good read.

